# Who wants my points?



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I'll give my points too, in solidarity with my Candian brother's protest.

_*CPM*_


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I'll give my points too, in solidarity with my Candian brother's protest.
> 
> _*CPM*_


Wow, that's great, Hack! It's up to the Fluke already. Thumbs up to you! :thumbup:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

What's CPM?


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

WTH, me too.

have a contest. Maybe best stupid learning experience


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

99cents said:


> What's CPM?


Critical Path Method


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

wcord said:


> WTH, me too.
> 
> have a contest. Maybe best stupid learning experience


I like that. Now the apprentice is up to the pouch and the Fluke tester. Wow!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Canadian Points Matter.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

I'll donate my points (you'll have to teach me how).


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Keep it rolling, dudes. This apprentice is going to end up with a ton of loot  .


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Heck I am not proud-- I'll take all that you want to give away


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

99cents said:


> ET is too cheap to ship to Canada and they're a Canadian company. What's up with that? :blink:
> 
> .............


What about Amazon credit/gift cards? Won't they do that?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Speedy Petey said:


> What about Amazon credit/gift cards? Won't they do that?


I dunno. Too late now. They're going to an apprentice  .


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

99cents said:


> I dunno. Too late now. They're going to an apprentice  .


If the gift cards can be sent, than could include Canadian apprentices in the contest


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

wcord said:


> If the gift cards can be sent, than could include Canadian apprentices in the contest


But then they could buy video games  .


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

One thing I've found about apprentices that I usually are worth giving tools and such to, is that they usually are the good ones that don't need hand outs.


----------



## bad_crimp90 (Aug 8, 2016)

ill take em lol im not even an apprentice yet but i just submitted a thread asking for some information on what i need to do on my part to get started with an IBEW apprenticeship, i just barely took my aptitude test


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Speedy Petey said:


> What about Amazon credit/gift cards? Won't they do that?


$10 Lowes card 1000pts.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Bird dog said:


> $10 Lowes card 1000pts.


I meant about the shipping to Canada. They don't mail a card, they just credit your Amazon account.


----------



## Sparky Girl (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm done buying tools. I'd be happy to help out the apprentices and put my points in a pool.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I could take them for you guys. I guess.... If you really need to, I can help you out. I just want you all to know that I'm doing you a solid.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Majewski said:


> I could take them for you guys. I guess.... If you really need to, I can help you out. I just want you all to know that I'm doing you a solid.


If Frunk was here, HE would take YOUR points


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

No one better lay a finger on my butterfinger!


----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

So what's the contest going to be? I actually need a new meter.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

icdubois said:


> So what's the contest going to be? I actually need a new meter.


Stay tuned. We have to figure this out  .


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Guess a number between 1 and 10.


----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Guess a number between 1 and 10.


1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10

Did I win?


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

icdubois said:


> 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10
> 
> Did I win?


typical apprentice:wallbash::wallbash::wallbash:

no, you don't win


----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

He didn't state how many guesses.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

icdubois said:


> He didn't state how many guesses.


As journeymen, we can change the rules at any time :thumbup:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I didn't say it had to be a whole number :whistling2:

It was 6.374748493.

Try again :thumbup:


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

HackWork said:


> I didn't say it had to be a whole number :whistling2:
> 
> It was 6.374748493.
> 
> Try again :thumbup:


 Yes Apprentices always assume they understand the task at hand. 


Yeah I'm in for tossing my points into helping an apprentice. (Serious) 

Let me go get my "Apprentice tester".... 

(Where was that megger, ) 

Ah here we go... K whomever holds onto these leads the longest gets the most points... 

Form a line on the left.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

You type like tesla! :laughing:


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Majewski said:


> You type like tesla! :laughing:


He's not even close.

Less than 10, 000 words.
Doesn't ramble
Uses simple to the point sentences.
Has a conclusion which is easily understood
:laughing::laughing


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Lol.... :whistling2:tesla is smart, I like 'em!


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

How do you get points and how do you give them away?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Cricket gives points to people she likes. lol jk
You get 2 pts per post and in rewards up top you can see how to use them.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Majewski said:


> Cricket gives points to people she likes. lol jk
> You get 2 pts per post and in rewards up top you can see how to use them.


Oh, so there's profit in postwhoring.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Okay, here's a plan: If a Canadian wins, we ship the loot to an American member. He sends it to Canada via USPS. Might cost ten bucks. Who's in?


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

:help:So, if a Canadian Wins,
the Canadian company
sends the winnings to an American
An American then has to mail it back across the border.
Canadian then Pays duties on prize and Wins. 

 Well that sounds simple.:help:

I say we threaten Cricket with putting Maple Syrup on her keyboard so they can ship Canadian too! 

Those poor Apprentices...


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

TGGT said:


> Oh, so there's profit in postwhoring.


 Apparently not for Canadians, we're selfless postwhores! :angel:


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

99cents said:


> Okay, here's a plan: If a Canadian wins, we ship the loot to an American member. He sends it to Canada via USPS. Might cost ten bucks. Who's in?


An American member? Send the prize to @Cricket. She can send it prepaid to Canada. 

^^ She knows how to get money out of the company to reimburse her and perhaps fix this non shipping to Canada rule tossed out.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

daks said:


> Apparently not for Canadians, we're selfless postwhores! :angel:


You can order the gift cards.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Seriously, I have no clue what you are going on about since the eGift cards are simply emailed to you. If you can access Amazon, you can use them.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

daveEM said:


> An American member? Send the prize to @Cricket. She can send it prepaid to Canada.
> 
> ^^ She knows how to get money out of the company to reimburse her and perhaps fix this non shipping to Canada rule tossed out.


Why on earth would you go through that? Wouldn't it just be easier to order an Amazon eGift card for the value for the tool you want?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Just ship it USPS. We pay the tax.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

99cents said:


> Just ship it USPS. We pay the tax.


Just order a dang eGift card.

Are you trying to drive me off the deep end?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I just chalk it up to silly Canadian behavior.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Cricket said:


> Just order a dang eGift card.
> 
> Are you trying to drive me off the deep end?


Does the eGift card require name and address or just email?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Cricket said:


> Just order a dang eGift card.
> 
> Are you trying to drive me off the deep end?


Nope, just having some fun and helping out an apprentice. Relax.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

HackWork said:


> Does the eGift card require name and address or just email?


I just need your email address I believe. It might ask for your name as well. If you are requesting an Amazon card it sends you a code to apply to your account.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Rewards are sent out monthly, usually right around the 15th.


----------



## hatsgoods (Jun 15, 2016)

99cents said:


> ET is too cheap to ship to Canada and they're a Canadian company. What's up with that? :blink:
> 
> As such, I want to give my points to an apprentice. Since ET doesn't believe that Canadian lives matter, it has to be an American apprentice. With my points, he/she could get himself a tool pouch. If other Canadians donated their useless points, the apprentice might even make it to a Fluke tester.
> 
> Anyway, should I make this a contest?


 i was hoping you could help me as i just got out of the hospital and my multi meter broke and im out of work for a while from having emergency surgery but that dont stop me for helping out family. so in other words could you help an apprentice thats in need?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

hatsgoods said:


> i was hoping you could help me as i just got out of the hospital and my multi meter broke and im out of work for a while from having emergency surgery but that dont stop me for helping out family. so in other words could you help an apprentice thats in need?


What kind of meter do you have?


----------



## hatsgoods (Jun 15, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> What kind of meter do you have?


I had a the brand called commercial electric ill check the model in a bit if you need that?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

hatsgoods said:


> i was hoping you could help me as i just got out of the hospital and my multi meter broke and im out of work for a while from having emergency surgery but that dont stop me for helping out family. so in other words could you help an apprentice thats in need?


Can you post your story here, hatsgoods?

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f129/enter-apprentice-contest-win-big-171610/


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

hatsgoods said:


> I had a the brand called commercial electric ill check the model in a bit if you need that?


Not necessary. I'll look in my garage, see what I have laying around and send you a meter.


----------



## hatsgoods (Jun 15, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Not necessary. I'll look in my garage, see what I have laying around and send you a meter.


thanks so much i really appreciate it


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Not necessary. I'll look in my garage, see what I have laying around and send you a meter.


You're a good man, Mech!

For a conservative...

Just kidding :thumbup: :laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

hatsgoods said:


> thanks so much i really appreciate it


You're more than welcome.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> You're a good man, Mech!
> 
> For a conservative...
> 
> Just kidding :thumbup: :laughing:



Thanks but there is no political reasoning behind being a decent person. Not the first time myself or others here haven't done this exact same thing for an apprentice.


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

Cricket said:


> You can order the gift cards.


Ahhh, have you ever given a young apprentice cash/gift card? They'll end up with the Southwire strippers and Pokemon earbuds! :whistling2:


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Thanks but there is no political reasoning behind being a decent person. Not the first time myself or others here haven't done this exact same thing for an apprentice.


 So you're saying that Conservatives are not decent people? 

Yes I'm post whoring ... :thumbsup:

I find most ex-mil especially look out for the new guys, grumble and bark more at 'em more, but get them upto speed faster.


----------

